# Permanente Steam Abstürze



## -FA- (1. Februar 2012)

*Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Hey ich hab ein riesen Problem. Seid geraumer zeit stürzt mein steam einfach mit "Steam.exe funktiniert nicht mehr." während ich MW3 zock einfach ab, egal ob im Menü der mitten im Spiel. MW3 hängt sich folglich auf. das wird die letzten tage immer häufiger, inzwischen kann ich überhauptnicht mehr spielen. Wisst ihr was ich tun kann? Repertaurinstalltion hat nicht viel gebracht. es hat sich anch der reperatur wieder geupdatet, dann leifs bsi zum nächsten neustart, jetzt geht wieder nichts mehr. was kann ich tun?


----------



## type_o (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Geh auf das Steam-symbol in der taskleiste- rechtskllick- Bibo- Spiel auswählen- Eigenschaften- Dateien überprüfen, das sollte helfen! 
Gibt auch einen PCGH-Thread zu Steam, nur find den grade nicht. 

MfG type_o


----------



## -FA- (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

hab ich auch schon, hat nichts gebracht. Mir fältt nur auf, dass ich ja auch Anti-Malwarebytes auf Rechner hab. Und der Live-Schutz blockt die mp5...exe oder wie die heißt, eben die multiplayer exe-datei von mw3 als schädling.


----------



## type_o (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

nimm die .exe aus dem Prog manuel, also so das es nicht mehr geblockt wird und es sollte gehen! 

MfG type_o


----------



## -FA- (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Also das hat nichst gebracht. Habe Steam jetzt mehrmals neuinstalliert, es stürzt nach wie vor ab, wenn ich MW3 gestartet habe. Kp, an Windiws dürfts net liegen, weil Windows 7 64-bit ist auf ner SSD, Steam hat ne extra Festplatte. Habt ihr noch ne idee was ich tun kann? ich hab kp woran die Abstürze liegen.


----------



## -FA- (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

weiß hier neimand weiter???
also hab mal graka triber aktualisert, hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Klingt fast so als ob ein Programm im Hintergrund Steam zum Absturz bringt. 

Aber erstmal ein paar Fragen: 

- Stürzt nur Steam ab? 
- Wie sieht denn dein ganzes System aus? 
- Welches Antivirenprogramm hast du?
- Tune Up oder ähnliches installiert?
- Hast du was an der Registry geändert?
- Hast du Windows 7 sonst iwie eingeschränkt?


----------



## -FA- (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Jap, also das ist nur Steam allein, MW3 hängt sich in der Folge darin hald auf. 

Mein system: 
intel i7 980X
12GB RAM
2x GTX480
Asus Ramapge III extreme

als Virenprogramm ist avira anti vir drauf, ne zeit lang noch  malwarebytes, das war deaktiviert. TuneUp Programme keine. An der  registry hab ich nichts geamcht, genauso sonst bei Win 7 nichts. wobei  es im moment wieder läuft.


----------



## Painkiller (1. März 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Alle Windows-Updates installiert? 
Hast du mal die HDD via HDTune oder Crystal Disk überprüft? 
Chipsatz-Treiber aktuell? 
Kabel alle fest?


----------



## -FA- (4. März 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Updates sind drauf, Treiber aktuell. 
Was mir aufällt ist dass das Problem ab und zu auftritt wenn ich MW3 mal minimiere. Das kommt aber nicht direkt darauf, da reichts im prinzip, dass wenn ich einmal minimier, beispielsweise dann der fehler erst paar Minuten danach auftaucht. Wenns einmal losgeht dann ist es echt so dass steam mehrmals abstürzt bis es dann nach ner Zeit wieder von selbst geht und das Problem wieder verschwunden ist.


----------



## Painkiller (6. März 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Komisches Problem! 

Prüf mal den Status der HDDs. 

Ansonsten:
Hast du den Rechner mal neu aufgesetzt?


----------



## -FA- (6. März 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Also die HDDs haben nichts. 

Rechner neu aufsetzen mach ich ungern, v.a. Steam ist eh nicht auf der Windows-SSD. Ich hab einfach das gefühl das Steam iwas mit dem letzten Update verbockt hat.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2012)

*AW: Permanente Steam Abstürze*

Dann hätten andere das Problem auch. Steam ist bei mir auch auf einer anderen HDD. Aber das Problem hab ich nicht. 

Entweder du versuchst es nochmal mit der Neuinstallation von Steam unter Adminrechten, oder aber du musst das Windows neu aufsetzen.


----------

